# Gradle Dependencies in Module vererben



## ProChris (2. Feb 2020)

Hallo,

ich verwende als Build Tool Gradle. Gibt es ein Erklärung dafür, warum Dependencies nicht vererbt werden können?

Meine Projektstruktur sieh so aus:


*gui_software* (root Projekt)
*core_javafx*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software - Das Modul enthält alle Java FX Komponenten, die von allen anderen GUI Programmen verwendet werden

*core_database*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software - Das Modul enthält alle Abstrakten Klassen, die benötigt werden, um die Datenbank mit dem Java FX zu verbinden

*meeting_organizer_database*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software und als Abhängigkeit core_database - Das Modul enthält alle Datenbankobjekte, die nicht abstrahiert werden können

*meeting_organizer_javafx*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software und als Abhängigkeit core_javafx - Das Modul enthält alle Java FX Komponenten, die nicht abstrahiert werden können

*email_client_database*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software und als Abhängigkeit core_database - Das Modul enthält alle Datenbankobjekte, die nicht abstrahiert werden können) - Das Modul enthält alle Datenbankobjekte, die nicht abstrahiert werden können

*email_client_javafx*
Beschreibung: Module, mit Parent Projekt gui_software und als Abhängigkeit core_javafx - Das Modul enthält alle Java FX Komponenten, die nicht abstrahiert werden können



Im root Projekt habe ich nun in der build.properties eine Abhängigkeit zu jUnit aufgenommen. Warum kann ich die Abhängigkeit nicht in den andern Modulen verwenden? Stattdessen muss ich in jedem Modul, indem ich jUnit verwenden möchte, auch diese Abhängigkeit hinzufügen. Ist das ggf. eine Einstellungssache?

VG ProChris


----------



## ProChris (6. Feb 2020)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## mihe7 (7. Feb 2020)

Hier finden sich einige Infos: 








						In Gradle, how do I declare common dependencies in a single place?
					

In Maven there is a very useful feature where you can define a dependency in the <dependencyManagement> section of the parent POM, and reference that dependency from child modules without




					stackoverflow.com


----------

